# Will an AM2(+) Heatsink/Fan fit an AM3 skt?



## HookeyStreet (Feb 20, 2010)

Im looking for a new AM3 cooler and was wondering if the fixtures are the same as the AM2/AM2+   I know the pin placement on the actual CPU is different but would an AM2/AM2+ CPU cooler be suitable for an AM3 CPU?

Thanx in advance


----------



## rockleez (Feb 20, 2010)

I guess a AM2+ would, and if  you get a AM3 heatsink get the Xigmatek Dark Knight, there awesome and work really well


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 20, 2010)

rockleez said:


> I guess a AM2+ would, and if  you get a AM3 heatsink get the Xigmatek Dark Knight, there awesome and work really well



Thanks for the advice, but I was hoping to be able to use this: Zalman CNPS 9700 LED Socket 754, 940, 775, 939 & AM2 CPU cooler


----------



## Rintrah (Feb 20, 2010)

I know for a fact AM2+ heatsinks will fit an AM3 mobo and if I remember correctly AM2 will aslo fit . AMD has not changed the retention mechanism very much. When purchasing a heatsink be aware of its orientation after installation as many heatsinks designed for amd will blow from bottom to top and not from front to back. Hope I could Help.


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 20, 2010)

Any heatsink compatible with skt 754, 939, AM2, and AM2+ will work on a AM3 board.  The only things that could be a concern is clearance around the heatsink like mosfet heatsinks, caps, or tall standing memory.

With that Zalman you should be able to have it pull cool air from the front if it's anything like my 9500 LED was.


----------



## rockleez (Feb 20, 2010)

http://skinflint.co.uk/at/a217353.html

It says AM3 too on this website


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 20, 2010)

Rintrah said:


> I know for a fact AM2+ heatsinks will fit an AM3 mobo and if I remember correctly AM2 will aslo fit . AMD has not changed the retention mechanism very much. When purchasing a heatsink be aware of its orientation after installation as many heatsinks designed for amd will blow from bottom to top and not from front to back. Hope I could Help.





kenkickr said:


> Any heatsink compatible with skt 754, 939, AM2, and AM2+ will work on a AM3 board.  The only things that could be a concern is clearance around the heatsink like mosfet heatsinks, caps, or tall standing memory.
> 
> With that Zalman you should be able to have it pull cool air from the front if it's anything like my 9500 LED was.





rockleez said:


> http://skinflint.co.uk/at/a217353.html
> 
> It says AM3 too on this website



Thanks guys, I had a feeling that the retention mech was the same


----------



## cdawall (Feb 20, 2010)

939, AM2, AM2+, AM3, and server L1 all use the same mounting config


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 20, 2010)

cdawall said:


> 939, AM2, AM2+, AM3, and server L1 all use the same mounting config



Thanks m8, I thought they all looked similar


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 20, 2010)

Thats a very nice cooler. Will work perfectly with what you have.


----------



## Dandel (Feb 20, 2010)

cdawall said:


> 939, AM2, AM2+, AM3, and server L1 all use the same mounting config



I can confirm this as well, because the cooler i have says it supports AMD AM2/AM2+ however, on stock mountings for my AM3 setup, it works with ease. The only issues that can arise from where the motherboard mounts are the size of the chipset heatsinks, and how tall the ram kit is.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 20, 2010)

cdawall said:


> 939, AM2, AM2+, AM3, and server L1 all use the same mounting config



in fact, 939 has only 2 tightening screws, when the retention module is removed. its slightly different, but most manufactures have thought about that (thermaltake did something right finally... they produced an universal plate for every socket up to am3, for my block )

all other sockets are virtually the same


----------



## cdawall (Feb 21, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> in fact, 939 has only 2 tightening screws, when the retention module is removed. its slightly different, but most manufactures have thought about that (thermaltake did something right finally... they produced an universal plate for every socket up to am3, for my block )
> 
> all other sockets are virtually the same



actually 754 has two mounting screws 939 was the first with 4


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 21, 2010)

cdawall said:


> actually 754 has two mounting screws 939 was the first with 4



the 939 board bogmali once sent to me has 2 screwing holes. are there differences between manufacturers?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 21, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the 939 board bogmali once sent to me has 2 screwing holes. are there differences between manufacturers?


I agree that 939 has 2 


cdawall said:


> actually 754 has two mounting screws 939 was the first with 4



I don't think that is right. I remember people making a big deal there there 939 heatsinks can't be used on there AM2 because of AM2 having 4 screws when 754 and 939 have 2.

Now back on topic. The AM2/+ will work without a problem on the AM3 as the only thing that changed was the pin out and DDR3 ram.That is about all that AM3 changed


----------



## cdawall (Feb 21, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the 939 board bogmali once sent to me has 2 screwing holes. are there differences between manufacturers?





p_o_s_pc said:


> I agree that 939 has 2
> 
> 
> I don't think that is right. I remember people making a big deal there there 939 heatsinks can't be used on there AM2 because of AM2 having 4 screws when 754 and 939 have 2.
> ...



ok i just had my gf check they are 2 screws but the plastic piece is the same shape as a AM2 etc. so if the cooler is locks with the plastic mount your fine 939 and up. i'm using a cooler off one of my phenoms on her PC right now


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 21, 2010)

cdawall said:


> ok i just had my gf check they are 2 screws but the plastic piece is the same shape as a AM2 etc. so if the cooler is locks with the plastic mount your fine 939 and up. i'm using a cooler off one of my phenoms on her PC right now



as long as the retention module is mounted, every cooler that uses it, will fit
i use my old thermaltake block, that i modded to a makrolon cover, and it works pretty good!


----------

